

1486/60 in Chrome Omnibar – Bug - coreymgilmore

Type in 1486&#x2F;60 in the Chrome Omnibar.  Instead of doing the division it redirects to an IP: 0.0.5.206&#x2F;60.  Also works for other numbers as well.
======
tehabe
Maybe you should file a bug with Chrome. Usually those get fixed. If they can
reproduce it. I could btw.

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list)

